# Fire extinguisher painting



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

The process just for your reference:

1. use #400 sandpaper to polish the surface until smooth.
Then spray primer for increase paint's adhesion.
After primer curing, use #600 sandpaper to polish the surface until smooth.










2. Prepare the color paint, find the paint's data first.
the first layer is white color:









the second color is the main layer.









Then get paint in accordance with the formula.










no need too much, depend on your need. I only use 100 ml.









3. Followed by spray of ground paint, main paint and thin clear coat.









4. After one day, use the mask paper to spray black words.









5. Before spray another clear coat, use #1000 sandpaper to modify the defect.









6. Three times spray thin clear coat.









be noted:
before you spray, you need to clean all oil or wax.









And use the sticky dust cloth to remove all dust.









And all paint and clear coat need filter.









7. After paint curing, use rotary to polish the surface, maybe need sandpaper.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Very nice Orion! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Very nice Orion! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks! :thumb:

Long time no see, hope anything is well for you.


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

nice work, love the colour


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

never seen that done before, looks really cool and ties it into the car


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

love it!


----------

